# Twilight Movie



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

So...last night I was one of the crazy people at the midnight showing (with my two teen age daughters)...

Anyone else see it last night?  What did you think?


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I just finished the first book last night! My daughter owns all 4 of them and kept hovering the whole time I was reading it wondering what part I was at. Anyway, she is dying to see the movie but I don't think we'll go see it until TGiving weekend. How was it? Did you like it? She has watched so many trailers that I can't believe she hasn't already seen half the movie!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

How was it? My daughter is going to see the movie tomorrow with a friend. She wanted to go see it today after school but afraid there'll be so many people. I think tomorrow would be same but... lol  I read the book so I think I'll go with her if she want to see it again.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My girls are badgering me to go. They've also watched every single trailer, news story about it. At this point there are probably very few scenes they haven't seen!

I'm not sure when I'll take them. It's not exactly a movie for the younger ones to go see.


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

How was it?  Hmm...I thought it was okay.  My 16 year old daughter loved it, my 18 year old daughter was disappointed.  I thought the first half was so-so, but then the second half was better.  I really liked Bella, Carlisle and Alice.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I saw it today and enjoyed it for the most part. Books always lose something in the translation and I just thought it was all a bit rushed. It made it seemed like it all took maybe just a week or two. I like the two leads, the boy that played Edward more than I thought I would. I thought the hair & make up were not great, who ever made Jacob's wig should be shot, it looked terrible.

I also didn't like


Spoiler



that they changed how Bella cooked for her Dad, I really thought that was a sweet bonding part of the book and thought it took away a bit to change it. I also thought the sped way too fast through the chase part at the end... I thought it would be confusing for people who had not seen it. I did like how they took care of the bad Vampire and how they saved Bella.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I went to check it out with my brother before the high and middle school got out, but I was still surprised at the number of teens that were still there. It was an okay movie, but I loved the setting of the movie(maybe its just me cuz I don't see greenry often). My brother ended up falling asleep and we both went to see another movie.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

My daughter plans to go see the movie tomorrow but it seems all the ticket are sold out for the weekend... she is so disappointed. She has to wait til Monday.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Shizu said:


> My daughter plans to go see the movie tomorrow but it seems all the ticket are sold out for the weekend... she is so disappointed. She has to wait til Monday.


This is probably because people are purchasing the ticket online. A lot of the people I have been talking to got their tickets ahead of time through sites like fandango.

PS: I found out Fandango comes out pretty good on the Kindle when I was looking up showtimes. (an awesome tool for the movie hoppers lol. Am I allowed to say that?)


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Never thought of buying the movie ticket online... Learn something everyday...lol


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Its pretty big in my side of town, especially for the really popular movies. Its either buy tickets online or go to the theater a couple of hours before the movie to just get tickets. Then be an hour early for seats. Luckily I went to the first showing of the day at about 11-noon.

For online tickets, Fandango.com is a big site for this function and its the only one I am aware of. You can print your tickets from your computer and skip the theater counter, but haven't tried it myself.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Its pretty big in my side of town, especially for the really popular movies. Its either buy tickets online or go to the theater a couple of hours before the movie to just get tickets. Then be an hour early for seats. Luckily I went to the first showing of the day at about 11-noon.


Our one and only theater has automated ticket machines as well as the manned ticket windows. I get my tickets a week ahead of time from the machines since the only movies I see in theaters are ones that are bound to sell out fast.



> For online tickets, Fandango.com is a big site for this function and its the only one I am aware of. You can print your tickets from your computer and skip the theater counter, but haven't tried it myself.


Fandango just gobbled up movies.com, so I think they are about the only game in town. Some theaters don't allow tickets to be printed out. You can buy the ticket on line, but then you have to pick it up at the box office.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

My daughter and I went to see the movie this afternoon. I thought it was pretty good and my daughter absolutely loved it of course! If I hadn't read the book I don't know if it would have been as good because you would have missed some of the details, but then if I hadn't read the book I wouldn't know that. It would be interesting to hear from someone who didn't read the book but saw the movie. It definitely made me want to continue reading the series to see what happens.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> My daughter and I went to see the movie this afternoon. I thought it was pretty good and my daughter absolutely loved it of course! If I hadn't read the book I don't know if it would have been as good because you would have missed some of the details, but then if I hadn't read the book I wouldn't know that. It would be interesting to hear from someone who didn't read the book but saw the movie. It definitely made me want to continue reading the series to see what happens.


I may fall into that category. I haven't read the book but my daughter wants to see the movie and I may go with her, out of curiosity.

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> It would be interesting to hear from someone who didn't read the book but saw the movie.


I took my brother (who never reads) along when I watched it...He fell asleep. The movie was too slow for him and he would care less about the hot-ness of Robert P (which one of the things the girls sitting near us were bickering about) or the fact that Twilight had a better story line than most of those fighting/gory movies he watches.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I just finished reading the Book Twilight it was good.  I would like to see the movie but I do not think I will. It cost a lot to go to movie here in New York. I am not even sure of the price. I think it costs maybe between $10 and $11 dollars. I will have to wait to see it when it comes out on cable.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I haven't read the books, but my neice really wants to see the movie, I will probably take her this weekend.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

My daughter went see the movie and... she was disappointed.    You know how everyone has her/his own idea of how the characters should be? They weren't what she expected. She said story went too fast, trying to put whole story in the limited time. Oh well, I'll wait for it to come to cable or something.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My daughter is at the movie right now, so I guess I won't be going with her! I'll see what she has to say when she gets home.

Meanwhile, I'll be lined up for the premiere of Australia tomorrow!

L


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Mike and I will probably see it tomorrow. We're doing dinner and a movie for Thanksgiving. Our boys are with their dad for Thanksgiving, so it's just us two. So we have reservations at a seafood restaurant and then off to the movie. Should be a nice, relaxing Thanksgiving.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Never made it to the movie this weekend. Since the 2 books my dd downloaded and read while she kindlenapped Kwinn this weekend happened to be the first 2 Twilight books, we will probably go see it this next week while I am in Houston for the grandson's 6th birthday party!


----------

